# my neomycin trial - day eight



## 14473 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi thereUnfortunately neomycin hasn't really changed anything for me. I still have painfull gas - where the hell is it coming from? I am up to day eight (1000mg per day). Really disapointed because after reading Pimmetel book I was convinced that bacterial overgrowth was my problem! I have actually tried neomycin before but it was 2000mg per day - knocked me around but after I felt good for a week or so? Not this time however?Anyway I will finish the dose and go on the zelnoem and diet as suggested and see how it goes. I am male so I am not expecting too much from the Zelnorm actually I am a little sacred to go on it .. any males out there been on it let me know? I am pretty sure I am IBS-C but not too bad and I get the occasionally bout of the Ds. Gosh this sux big timeMark


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Start at 3mg of Z and 6mg if it's ok.


----------

